# Great News



## ROBIN48 (Nov 15, 2018)

I found out today the VA is going to provide my insulin pump supplies! Saves me a good bit of money even though I have insurance.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 15, 2018)

Great news!  YAY!


----------



## terry123 (Nov 15, 2018)

Good to hear, Robin!!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2018)

Excellent news.. !!


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2018)

Great news ROBIN. The VA has saved me lots of cash too. Hearing aids and expensive prescriptions.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 16, 2018)

Robin,glad to hear this happy news for you Sue


----------

